# Icon RDA vs Pulse 24 RDA vs Peerless RDA



## ArkLyte05 (10/8/17)

Hi,

I am looking to start dripping and right now I am at a loss. For the life of me I cannot seem to choose between the Icon RDA, the Pulse 24 RDA and the Peerless RDA. 

I have watched quite a lot of reviews on YouTube about these three drippers and they all give good reviews.

I was wondering if the Veterans could provide some insight.

Regards

ArkLyte05


----------



## RichJB (10/8/17)

Get the one that looks most appealing to build on. If they're all equally appealing, get the cheapest or most readily available one. I have found only marginal differences between the drippers I use. Flavour-wise they have different emphasis points but you can't really know that in advance. It's like trying to predict in advance if you'll prefer juice A to juice B. It doesn't matter how many people advise you, only you can be the judge of that.

If you had all three in your hand now and just stuck whatever build in them, you'd probably find one was better than the others. But if you took some time with all three and experimented with builds, you'd find the differences to be smaller and smaller. The differences between atties are a lot less than people would have you believe.

However, do be aware of the finer details. The Pulse is single coil only, the Peerless does both single and dual. So if you pick the Pulse, be absolutely sure that single coil is what you want. It even comes down to little details like the depth of the juice well. I love my Hadaly but that teeny juice well is a factor. If I drip more than 8 drops into it, it will leak, guaranteed. It's not a deal breaker, I've learned to live with it. But it is a factor. Even things like drip tips are important for me. If a dripper comes with a low-profile 810 or larger tip, it's a negative. I'd rather have something with a taller 510. But again, these are all personal decisions that only you can make.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TheV (10/8/17)

@RichJB, do note @ArkLyte05 listed the Pulse 24 which is the dual coil version. I do however fully agree with everything else you stated.

I have a Peerless and I do really enjoy it. I do think (just by looking at it) the Icon will be easier to build on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArkLyte05 (10/8/17)

Thanks for your insight @RichJB


----------



## ArkLyte05 (10/8/17)

Thank you @TheV


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/8/17)

The Icon is easier to build. 
It has those tiny lips between post holes that keeps your coils in place. 
I have a peerless, and because it's such a pain to get your coils to sit neatly I built it once, vaped it, rewicked, and now it's on display. 
The pulse 24 is nowhere to be found as yet, so.... Icon baby!
You will not be disappointed, promise!
I still want an Icon, but the Minister of Finance and grounded my vapemail plane... Until further notice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ArkLyte05 (10/8/17)

Lol @GerritVisagie 

Voodoo Vapour have the Pulse 24 in stock in black, SS and Gold. Saw it under the Supporting Vendor section (Link below). I have to wait until pay day to order it. 

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pulse-24-now-in-stock.t40657/


----------



## NielJoubert (10/8/17)

ArkLyte05 said:


> Lol @GerritVisagie
> 
> Voodoo Vapour have the Pulse 24 in stock in black, SS and Gold. Saw it under the Supporting Vendor section (Link below). I have to wait until pay day to order it.
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/pulse-24-now-in-stock.t40657/



Vaperscorner too 
http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...ory=78&search=Vandy+Vape+Pulse+22+BF+RDA+22mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheV (10/8/17)

NielJoubert said:


> Vaperscorner too
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...ory=78&search=Vandy+Vape+Pulse+22+BF+RDA+22mm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is unfortunately the single coil 22mm version. The one under consideration here is the dual coil 24mm version.


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (10/8/17)

NielJoubert said:


> Vaperscorner too
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...ory=78&search=Vandy+Vape+Pulse+22+BF+RDA+22mm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Link is for the 22

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigMacZA (10/8/17)

I also looked through multiple options for an RDA, and went with the Icon. Not disappointed at all. Easy to build on with plenty space, flavour is fantastic and comes with 3 different drip tips. Superb RDA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spazmanpanic (10/8/17)

I use the Reerless RDA, I think its great, only gripe with it is adjusting the airflow it seems overly tight in there(at least on the one i have)
3 months on it, minimal sweating, I find that 30 diameter coils is the limit(using kanthal clapton atm) , anything larger makes it hard to get a nice draw.
The plating seems to be perfect, no scratching or fading on it and the Ultem top has a nice feel and stays cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (10/8/17)

Spazmanpanic said:


> I use the Reerless RDA, I think its great, only gripe with it is adjusting the airflow it seems overly tight in there(at least on the one i have)
> 3 months on it, minimal sweating, I find that 30 diameter coils is the limit(using kanthal clapton atm) , anything larger makes it hard to get a nice draw.
> The plating seems to be perfect, no scratching or fading on it and the Ultem top has a nice feel and stays cool


Definitely not just you, the airflow control is super tight on this one. For me it is cool though, set and forget. That thing is not budging accidentally. At all. Ever 
I really like the feel of the yellow top cap. I don't think it is Ultem though. More like an acrylic?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArkLyte05 (10/8/17)

I know that this is off topic but have you guys seen this review?


----------



## ArkLyte05 (10/8/17)

ArkLyte05 said:


> I know that this is off topic but have you guys seen this review?



The review is by Suck My Mod. The Dead Rabbit looks epic!


----------



## Seemo.wm (10/8/17)

ABSOLUTELY LOVE THE ICON!
Ive been using the icon rda for about 2 months now(also my first dripper) and I am blown away. Flavour is smashing, like taking a bite out of your juice. Super easy to build on, those fins in the post holes make a big difference. The 3 drip tips are also a great addition, although I only use the fattest and 2nd fattest.. I also like the fact that it uses star screws, sooo easy.
Had leaking only once but that was experimental to see just how much of juice it can hold... it is quite forgiving for a newbie to dripping. 
The only gripe I found is that the barrel sits very tightly to the deck and requires a good yank.. it's not impossible to get off but it is something to point out.

All in all, the only question I'd be asking is what colour I should get

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

